# SiS7012 + ALSA can it work? [Solved]

## PsychoDad

hi all!

i installed gentoo 2004.0 and i want also to enable sound on my system so i followed the ALSA guide (im using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5) and all seems to be fine and the modules loaded (i have SiS 7012) and i didnt get any error messege but i also didny get any sounds :\

so i tried to play a little with the kernel but it didnt help and it even got worse and now im getting this error messege :

```

root@bob daniel # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-seq-oss

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 * Loading: snd-intel8x0

WARNING: Error inserting gameport (/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/gameport.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels                                                 [ ok ]

```

this is my /etc/modules.d/alsa :

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

                                                                                                                              

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

                                                                                                                              

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

## OSS/Free portion

##alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

                                                                                                                              

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

                                                                                                                              

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

                                                                                                                              

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Also i had kernel 2.6.3 and there the sound didnt work for me so i upgraded to 2.6.5 , but i cant emerge alsa-driver , but i dont think that its makes a diffrens becuse im trying to use the kernel modules.

i really like gentoo and i want also to have sound with it  :Sad: 

can you help me?   :Rolling Eyes: 

*sorry for my bad english , its not my native...

----------

## PsychoDad

-=|UP|=-

----------

## Purrkur

Shalom D-Way,

Lets see here. SIS7012 is supported by ALSA in the kernel and you are loading it as a module:

* Loading: snd-intel8x0 

Have you installed alsa-lib?  You should also probably run alsaconf. I didn't have to but I have seen references to it so I guess that is the way to go. 

Btw, Your english is just fine....

----------

## PsychoDad

ok

i emerge alsa-lib and restarted the computer and then ran alsaconf and i got this messege :

```

root@bob daniel # alsaconf

/usr/sbin/alsaconf: line 33: [: too many arguments

/usr/sbin/alsaconf: line 35: [: too many arguments

which: no dialog in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)

which: no whiptail in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin)

Error, dialog or whiptail not found.

```

and after im stoping alsa im getting this :

```

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...

 * Unloading modules          

```

thank you for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Purrkur

But were you able to configure and get your sound working?

If you reboot your machine, please post the information from lsmod please.

----------

## PsychoDad

i didnt manage to get my sound working at all , and alsaconf as you can see not exactly working...

and here is my lsmod :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_ac97_codec         61188  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6272  -

snd_rawmidi            21024  -

snd_pcm_oss            49572  -

snd_pcm                86820  -

snd_page_alloc          9220  -

snd_mixer_oss          17664  -

snd_seq                53136  -

snd_timer              22404  -

snd_seq_device          6920  -

snd                    48740  -

soundcore               7648  -

```

----------

## Purrkur

Well, strangely enough, you are missing the driver for your soundchip which is called snd-intel8x0...

How did you install Gentoo? How did you change from 2.6.3 to 2.6.5? Did you compile the kernel yourself? If so, what sound modules did you include? Specify which ones are a part of the kernel and which ones are compiled as modules.

----------

## PsychoDad

i know im missing the driver , and the strange thing that after i compiled the kernel (myself) the driver was loaded but i didnt and i didnt get any error messege when booting , but i also didnt get any sound , so i tried to recompile the kernel again with another module (C-Media 8738, 8338) but then i got back to my normal configuration (Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111) , and now im getting those errors.

here are my sound modules :

```

  <M> Sound card support

                              │ │

  │ │               <M> Sequencer support                                 │ │

  │ │               < >   Sequencer dummy client                          │ │

  │ │               <M> OSS Mixer API                                     │ │

  │ │               <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API                       │ │

  │ │               [*] OSS Sequencer API                                 │ │

  │ │               [ ] Verbose printk                                    │ │

  │ │               [ ] Debug                                             │ │

  │ │                   Generic devices  --->                             │ │

  │ │                   ISA devices  --->                                 │ │

```

----------

## Purrkur

OK, that was only a part of what I was looking for actually. I think it is just a matter of configuration gone wrong here.  This is what I would install in the kernel (I am looking at a 2.6.5 kernel) if I was you:

Go to "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->" and select the following:

Module: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

Module: Sequencer support

Module: OSS Mixer API

Module: OSS PCM (digital audio) API

Kernel:  OSS Sequencer API

Go to "PCI devices  --->" and select the following:

module: Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111

That is it. That is what I am using on both my machines (except for the audio driver itself that is different). Do not select anything under "Open Sound System  --->"!!

----------

## PsychoDad

thanks!

shoukd i emerge alsa-driver after i recompile my kernel?

----------

## Purrkur

No! The alsa-driver is for the 2.4 kernels! That is what this is all about  :Smile:   ALSA drivers are now in the kernel so you should not install alsa-driver. You should use the alsa-lib and even getting the alsa-utils doesn't hurt but that is it. 

Good luck!

----------

## Purrkur

Oh, and I forgot an old classic....

Check your mixer settings! They are almost always either muted or down to zero by default so you won't hear anything by default! Jack them up and turn them on when you test your sound!

----------

## PsychoDad

thanks!

now my alsa boot witout errors...

here is my lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           30760  1

snd_ac97_codec         61188  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3840  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6272  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            21024  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            32640  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53392  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7048  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            49700  0

snd_pcm                86820  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9220  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              22532  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17792  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    49252  12 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore               7648  2 snd

```

but i still dont have sound  :Sad: 

not with xmms and not with CD Player and not with mplayer...

here is my amixer:

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 30 [97%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line-In As Surround',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [on]

  Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 15 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 15 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 15 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Duplicate Front',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

```

any ideas?

btw im using Gnome 2.4 if it helps...

----------

## Jaroslaw

Hey!

Okay, i've got a similar problem. 

I can play sound, but i think, that the sound is not played by the alsa-driver.

I'm using Gnome 2.6 , Kernel 2.6.5 and i've edited the Config-Files in the same way like D-Way.

The strange thing is, if i open the mixer in Gnome, it lists two devices. The one is called "C-Media Electronics CMI9739 [Audio Mixer (OSS)]" and the other device is called "SiS 7012 [ALSA Mixer]". 

It is funny, that the PCM level in the ALSA tab is at zero. The second funny thing is, that i can't raise the level. Rather i'm allowed to change the volume at the C-Media Tab .. 

Playing a mp3 with XMMS works just, if i select the OSS mixer in XMMS. Choosing ALSA, i don't hear anything. And if i set the volume in XMMS to 2 %, i've got the full volume, instead of the 2 %, which is selected in XMMS. 

So, what could this be? 

Following i paste my configs: 

/etc/modules.d/alsa.conf

```

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

 

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##                                                                                

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

 

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

lsmod

```

svgalib_helper         11180  -

snd_seq_oss            33760  -

snd_seq_midi            6336  -

snd_seq_midi_event      6208  -

snd_seq                56208  -

snd_pcm_oss            49988  -

snd_mixer_oss          17536  -

snd_intel8x0           29828  -

snd_pcm                89984  -

snd_timer              23140  -

snd_page_alloc          8868  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6336  -

snd_rawmidi            21056  -

snd_seq_device          6568  -

snd_ac97_codec         62116  -

snd                    49060  -

soundcore               7168  -

nvidia               1702540  -

dummy                   1604  -

```

kernel-config

```

  │ │            <M> Sound card support                                   │ │

  │ │                Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->              │ │

  │ │                Open Sound System  --->                              │ │

  │ │               <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                 │ │

  │ │               <M> Sequencer support                                 │ │

  │ │               < >   Sequencer dummy client                          │ │

  │ │               <M> OSS Mixer API                                     │ │

  │ │               <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API                       │ │

  │ │               [*] OSS Sequencer API                                 │ │

  │ │< > ICE/VT1724 (Envy24HT)                                            │ │

  │ │<M> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111  │ │

  │ │< > Intel i8x0/MX440; AMD768/8111 modems (EXPERIMENTAL)              │ │

```

Greetings,

Jaroslaw

----------

## PsychoDad

well here is a little update...

it seems to be that i got sound , becuse i emerged gaim today and it playes sound (when sending a messege for example)...

strange...

----------

## Purrkur

Good stuff!

I also think it is the mixer issues that Jaroslaw mentioned. Play around with it for a bit. I am sure that you will figure it out!

----------

## PsychoDad

well i played around with the mixer and still nothing  :Sad: ...

i cant here sound when im playing a music cd...

----------

## Purrkur

Hmmm. This seems to be a persistent problem....

I checked on the forums and I ended up finding a post where somebody said that you would need the AC97 module as well. Try compiling that in to see if it makes any difference.

Also, are you getting any errors in dmesg? It would help in solving your issues. If you search for SIS7012 on this forum then you will get many hits. Seems to be a common problem.[/url]

----------

## PsychoDad

ok thanks !

but it strange cuase im know the module is loaded :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           30760  1

snd_ac97_codec         61188  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3840  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6272  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            21024  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            32640  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53392  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7048  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            49700  0

snd_pcm                86820  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9220  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              22532  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17792  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    49252  12 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore               7648  2 snd

```

and where should i recmpilr it again?

and again thank you for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Purrkur

OK, sorry. If it is already there then you don't need to do anything.

Is dmesg reporting any sound related errors? If you start kmix in KDE manually, does it report any errors? I need something to go on here in order to help you. I am pretty certain that your problems are mixer related, but I am not really sure why. I found another SIS7012 user that is also having the same problems here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=44366&highlight=7012+mixer

But nobody is giving him any help  :Sad: 

I have also been brainstorming a bit. Is your user a part of the "audio" group? Is there any difference in sound behaviour between a regular user and root?

Also, where are you trying to play sounds? In Xmms? Are you certain that you have it configured correctly? Use the aRts output plugin in Xmms if that is what you are using (and running KDE). 

Cheers

----------

## PsychoDad

i got sound!!!!

i dont know exactly what i did exept maybe changed im my /etc/modules.d/alsa from

```

## OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

```

to:

```

## OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

```

and then did :

```

modules-update

```

and thats it!

i got sound!

so thank you very much for your help Purrkur  :Smile: 

now my next mission is DRI support to my SIS chip so that i will be able to play Quake 3  :Smile: 

----------

## Purrkur

Excellent!!!

----------

